# HELP!!



## Spikedone (Aug 27, 2006)

My 91 maxima engine sounds liek tis knocking so im thinking its time for a replacement 

http://http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymoto...05513QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW#ebayphotohosting

That is what im thinking of looking at going from SOHC to dual but my questions are will I avhe to get a new ECU will i have to get a new transmission or cna i use the one thats in it with teh SOHC feedback welcomed thank you


----------



## TROOPERBILLY (May 12, 2005)

You don't want the DOHC pal, is not a very good engine, besides the conversion will cost you a lot.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

TROOPERBILLY said:


> You don't want the DOHC pal, is not a very good engine



O'rly?


----------



## 1994MAXGXE (Sep 8, 2006)

TROOPERBILLY said:


> You don't want the DOHC pal, is not a very good engine, besides the conversion will cost you a lot.



I also have heard that the DOHC is not a very reliable engine. And I agree that it will be very costly. The best route to go if you arent having any other problems internally is maybe new rings and rods.


----------



## Spikedone (Aug 27, 2006)

well the engien has gone way down hill I was smashing around the freeway in it and well now it has a very violant knock can people give me an idea of what to put in my maxima now im going to have about 3000 dollars and well i need a good fast engine the SOHC did it but i wnat a lil more power help me?!


----------



## 1994MAXGXE (Sep 8, 2006)

Funny that you are from Vacaville... I used to live there.. hah
Anyways, dood. I would go with a rebuild... putting a different engine in it is going to cause more problems than you are going to want to handle.


----------



## Spikedone (Aug 27, 2006)

so go ahead and buy a rebuilt or "new' engine with the same i want some performance so what can i do to make my nissan a nice toy


----------



## 1994MAXGXE (Sep 8, 2006)

There are plenty of toys you can add to the stock vg30e...
Exhaust, intake, which can add between 8 and 18 hp depending on what you use. I mean, how much power are you expecting to get out of it?? If you really want it to go fast there's always the option of nitrous.....


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

There are too many variables to consider. If you have $3k to spend, your best bet is to get a quality used VE30DE and replace yours. Or maybe a rebuild on yours. Talk to shops and get prices. If you can do the work yourself, you can find used engines online for around $1200-$1500. Then you will have some money for exhaust and cold air intake.

If you swap for a VG30E you will also need to do ECU to get it to run properly and any money that you have left over will be used up just getting the hp up to that of the VE.


----------



## Spikedone (Aug 27, 2006)

think ill get a rebuilt stock and then add to it


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Considering how much an engine replacement will cost, you could just buy a different car.


----------



## Spikedone (Aug 27, 2006)

that would take the fun out of having it i found my baby


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

for $3000, you can buy another junkyard engine and put a small turbo on it using other scrounged parts. that'll get you reliable 250hp if you do it right.. tire roasting fun!!


----------



## Spikedone (Aug 27, 2006)

well problem is i need some help on that im going to get a rebuilt form a comapny but i need to kno wat to buy and how and where to get the turbo can anyone give me any links or ideas


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

i felt the same with my old engine in my '93. i wouldn't swap in a VE in place of the VG since its a waste of money and time. if u want a VE just sell ur VG and look for a decent VE 5-spd maxima. u got $3000 to spend so start looking for a '92-'94 SE VE if u want to go that route. if not just pull ur VG and get a junkyard engine and work from there. i spent $450 for my engine with 105,xxx miles on it. this was last year that i bought it and now it has 115,xxx miles on it. runs like a brand new car. i did all the work myself on it. i replaced all gaskets and seals minus the head gasket and internal parts in the block. the good thing about it was that the car that had this engine was recently junked cuz of a blown tranny so i was able to start the car before buyin' the engine from the junkyard. now if u want to go faster just invest on gettin' a Warpspeed Y-Pipe a Cold Air Intake and a good exhaust system. if u want to turbo the engine just get the turbo from a Z31 and the manifolds and just get the pipin' made. there is a write-up on this turbo subject in maxima.org if ur interested in doin' this. there are alot of things that u can do to the 3rd gens, is just that u have to do research. Matt93SE is one of the guys that can help u out in most things that u might have a problem. he has helped me out alot so u can learn from him.


----------

